# US Visitors Visa for my Chinese wife.



## natebolos (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello, I know there are quite a few threads on this, but I was hoping to get specific advice for my situation. 

I am a US citizen, and my wife is Chinese. We have been dating for around two years now (we've kept receipts, photos of all our trips etc). We recently (last week) got married, and we are now planning a trip back to NY this October to visit my family. We have no intentions on staying in America, we both have very stable jobs. She is the Chinese staff manager at an English school, (going into her 4th year with the company) and I am the academic manager for our school. (3rd year with the company) Our school has agreed to write us both a letter saying we are valuable to them, and that they approve of us taking time off for this trip. And also that they will hold our positions while visiting the US.. Our goal is just to visit for around 2 weeks.

Now, seeing as we don't own a house in China, do we have any chance to actually get approved for a VISA? . 
We have a joint bank account, our apartment lease is in her name. Is there anything else specifically that would hold us back? I know we need proof of her returning, but what I posted above is the best we have for now.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can follow up.


----------

